# Zion Labs T5



## ConstantCut

Been paying £25 for a pot of T5's from my source, but I decided to do some digging on whats what.

It would look like Zion Labs T5's are the leader for ECA, and with those costing between £20 and £30 for a pot of 60, it does make me wonder what my source is selling and how much he is making on them.

That in mind, I think I'm going to give Zion Labs a try.

Anyone else used these? They look like this...










And apparently this is the new label design for the same stuff...










Cheers


----------



## skipper1987

Not used them wots in them?


----------



## ConstantCut




----------



## ConstantCut

Bump.


----------



## Fortis

they working good?


----------



## Thunderstruck

being sold on ebay for cheaper....with ephedrine in i dont know how long theyll stay listed.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zion-Labs-T5-Hardcore-Fatburner-60-caps-Slimuary-Sale/221394414513?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222006%26algo%3DSIC.FITP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20868%26meid%3D5582883289260089670%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D9264%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D221243224901


----------



## bdcc

Am I the only one who wouldn't buy any product with that label? lol

Eph could mean ephedrine hcl, ephedrine sulfate, ephedra extract.

You may as well go one further and buy some tablets in a bag with a text message telling you what the ingredients are lol.


----------



## Thunderstruck

bdcc said:


> Am I the only one who wouldn't buy any product with that label? lol
> 
> Eph could mean ephedrine hcl, ephedrine sulfate, ephedra extract.
> 
> You may as well go one further and buy some tablets in a *bag with a text message telling you what the ingredients are* lol.


where can i buy some of these?


----------



## Madoxx

Some of them have spelt the eph wrong (however you spell it)

I have some of these in the house, ill try one next pre w/o and let you know how it is


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Cheap as chips makes you think compare to d30+ or d-hacks, very hard to find legit T5 as eph is hardest raw to source!


----------



## ryda

I've use zion labs winstrol

It was crap


----------



## ConstantCut

Tell you what, they are awesome! Just had a brilliant workout


----------



## bdcc

Thunderstruck said:


> where can i buy some of these?


Let me hook you up with my mate, 'Dangerous Dave'.


----------



## Thunderstruck

ConstantCut said:


> Tell you what, they are awesome! Just had a brilliant workout


Sarcasm?


----------



## ConstantCut

Thunderstruck said:


> Sarcasm?


Not at all, they are brilliant


----------



## Thunderstruck

ConstantCut said:


> Not at all, they are brilliant


Does it say on the ingredients which type of ehp they use?


----------



## barndoor5

Interested in whether these are legit too, would be easier than doing it seperately with chesteze etc.


----------



## ConstantCut

Thunderstruck said:


> Does it say on the ingredients which type of ehp they use?


No it doesn't mate.


----------



## ryda

barndoor5 said:


> Interested in whether these are legit too, would be easier than doing it seperately with chesteze etc.


Apparently zion labs started off selling t5's before moving onto the gear which is **** so I'd imagine the T5's to be decent


----------



## ConstantCut

I'm impressed with them. Going to get these in, save myself a fiver each time by not buying fakes off my source, and actually getting some ECA.


----------



## stew82

Theres these ones going for half the price and they are probably just the same.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271166888138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If i feel they are beneficial i will maybe try a better quality product but dont want to spend more on something until I'm impressed, will see if i dig them first.


----------



## Fortis

ConstantCut said:


> I'm impressed with them. Going to get these in, save myself a fiver each time by not buying fakes off my source, and actually getting some ECA.


The eBay listed you posted seems to have finished can you find another one as I wouldn't buying some of these


----------



## stew82

lesnar said:


> The eBay listed you posted seems to have finished can you find another one as I wouldn't buying some of these


these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zion-Labs-T5-Hardcore-Fatburner-60-caps-Slimuary-Sale-/221416476980?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item338d735134

As i just said in my last post the link i gave has T5 and they probably are the exact same thing but half the price.


----------



## ryan james

I had some of the old packaging ones ordered some more and was sent the new packaging ones which were nowhere near as good so either undersides or fake imo


----------



## ConstantCut

Just after I bought some more of these ZL T5's I got an email from eBay saying they had been removed (although they still arrived), wonder if eBay are catching on?


----------



## DappaDonDave

Anyone used these?

Now £18 on eBay!


----------



## Kabz r34

Any one used these? Are they any good


----------

